# Meet new people



## spectator162 (Dec 26, 2017)

Hello everybody I would like to meet peoples with dpdr. I live in belgium and have dp for more then 10 years. I try to live with it but would like to meet peoples with dp because I think it would be good for both of us  oh btw im 28 years old male.


----------

